# fry attaching to sponge filters



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

damn, well there is at least a couple hundred of em on the sponge filters, right now. they are not the strongest sponge filters, rated for a 20g and 40g. i turned off the filters for a bit to see if they would swim off of them, but for the most part they are staying on them. is this normal? are they clinging to it or being sucked in, or both? feeding off them?

also, there a a bunch, not alot, free swimming now, but they also have their yolk sacs/bellies protruding. all do have their eyes formed. should i feed or wait till those bellies go down in size?

ty


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Try using one of those ai-limiting valve thingies. forget what they are called. I'm using on my Betta tank because the bubbles the filter made were too stronge.
I got a few in a pakcage labeled Air Line Fittings. was green with a screw-turn knob to limit air output.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'm good thx, stryfe said they will move off it once they get a little stronger


----------

